
Why is suicide on the rise in the US – but falling in most of Europe? - pseudolus
https://theconversation.com/why-is-suicide-on-the-rise-in-the-us-but-falling-in-most-of-europe-98366
======
anoncoward111
My opinion? Because opioid/benzodiazepine abuse rates and cost of living are
on the rise, while wages and labor force participation rates are stagnating.

When people are living paycheck to paycheck, things get ugly.

